# Kreditkartendaten speichern – Überprüfung?



## JoeFG (29 November 2011)

Hallo,

soweit es mir bekannt ist, dürfen Kreditkartendaten von Internet-Shop-Betreibern nur unter besonderen computertechnischen Sicherheitsvoraussetzungen gespeichert werden.

Die meisten Shop-Betreiber, die mir bekannt sind, verlinken deshalb gleich auf die Seiten ihres Kreditkarten-Providers, um dieser Problematik zu entgehen.

Leider habe ich den Verdacht, daß ein Shop-Betreiber, bei dem zwar die Eingabe der Daten auf seiner Webseite über eine SSL-verschlüsselte Verbindung erfolgte, nur unzureichend sicher gespeichert hatte.

Es sind zwar Vertragsstrafen bei der unzulässigen bzw. unzureichend sicherer Speicherung von Kreditkartendaten vorgesehen, aber wird dies auch von den Kreditkartengesellschaften überprüft?

Für etwaige Antworten vielen Dank in Voraus.

Gruß

JoeFG


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2011)

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass das in weiten Bereichen geschlampt wird. So dürfen z.B. die Shopbetreiber nach meiner Kenntnis den CVC (von der Rückseite) nicht speichern, sondern den nur zur Überprüfung mit der Bank verwenden. Nach ein paar Einbrüchen in System mussten aber diverse Shopbetreiber zugeben, dass sie den CVC mitgespeichert hatten und dieser folglich auch mitgeklaut wurde.
Mir ist nichts davon bekannt, dass die Speicherung von den Kreditkartengesellschaften geprüft wird. Vermutlich verlassen die sich auf die Verpflichtung im Vertrag (falls da sowas drin steht).


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2011)

JoeFG schrieb:


> .....Speicherung von Kreditkartendaten ... aber wird dies auch von den Kreditkartengesellschaften überprüft?


Wozu? Erfolgt die Abrechnung nicht per "Zuruf"?

Früher (natürlich auch heute noch) zog der Händler lediglich die Karte über einen 3fach-Durchdrucksatz. 1. Exemplar ging an die Hausbank des Händlers für die Umsetzung der Buchung, das 2. speicherte der Händler bis zur erfolgreichen Buchung als Beleg und das 3. bekam der Kunde. Bei Buchungen übers Internet ist das nicht anders, nur dass das 2. Exemplar sich erübrigt hat, da das Handshake-Verfahren an sich Beleg genug ist.


----------

